# red foot tortoise eggs



## kendra (Dec 31, 2014)

So I feel bad as I am only active here when I have questions. Anywho, my red foot tortoise on December 3 gave me 3 gorgeous eggs. Now I never had her with a male but I did buy her in May from a breeder as an adult.
I have been incubating the eggs at 30 degrees celcius but am not seeing much for development in the eggs. They are not rotting, changing color or anything so am curious as to whether they are duds or not.


----------



## mike taylor (Dec 31, 2014)

Just keep them to they rot you never know .


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 31, 2014)

Do not rotate them, turn them, etc! They take about 180 days to hatch. Duds will explode in a few weeks. Good luck.


----------



## Turtlepete (Dec 31, 2014)

You have the temperature right, but what about incubation substrate and ambient humidity? Looks like you have them just in a plastic container in the picture. 
I've had them take anywhere from 100-190 days, so it will take a while. If your female came from a breeder then it isn't unlikely she retained sperm and the eggs are fertile.


----------



## kendra (Jan 7, 2015)

Sorry I did a few changes for the incubation. I added a container of water to aid in humidity AND I checked today 2 eggs have dark spots, I am hoping this means growth since they still have not deflated or rotted. Sorry, I am completely green to this and just thought I would take a shot at hatching the eggs


----------



## Peytons torts (Jan 8, 2015)

kendra said:


> Sorry I did a few changes for the incubation. I added a container of water to aid in humidity AND I checked today 2 eggs have dark spots, I am hoping this means growth since they still have not deflated or rotted. Sorry, I am completely green to this and just thought I would take a shot at hatching the eggs


If they are little babies in there congrats !!!!


----------



## HLogic (Jan 8, 2015)

I had a cherry head that incubated @ 30 C for 251 days before hatching. When candling eggs you should see a reddish/pinkish hue and/or blood vessels after a couple of weeks but don't give up! I have left some in the incubator for 18 months just to be sure...


----------



## kendra (Jan 8, 2015)

This ended up being completely accidental. I am more set up for pythons than torts but at least babies take time to hatch and grow. I am so stoked and it is the waiting that will be the ultimate killer for me for sure!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 9, 2015)

I had some eggs in an incubator that I wasn't sure about..until two of them exploded while I was at work. The whole house smelled like a sewage plant. Now I know to look for the dark areas, veins, etc. I had none. Now that I'm ready, I have no eggs to incubate.


----------



## kendra (Jan 23, 2015)

Ok so they will be 2 months February 3. Becoming hopeful as none have deflated of blown


----------



## kendra (Jan 23, 2015)

And sorry for the quality. I really don't want to move them much


----------



## Benjamin (Jan 23, 2015)

Looks like you have a couple little tortoises developing there.


----------



## kendra (Jan 23, 2015)

So is the average for Red Foots around that 150 day mark? Trying to find the best answer but failing miserably... I am so excited for the chance of having little babies crawling around


----------



## Benjamin (Jan 23, 2015)

kendra said:


> So is the average for Red Foots around that 150 day mark? Trying to find the best answer but failing miserably... I am so excited for the chance of having little babies crawling around


That's a pretty accurate starting point. They are tortoises so they could be earlier or later..keep a close eye every few days after about 110 or so.


----------



## gingerbee (Jan 23, 2015)

Nice congrats!!


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Jan 23, 2015)

Congrats on some very healthy beauties


----------



## kendra (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks so much


----------



## turtlelady80 (Jan 25, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I had some eggs in an incubator that I wasn't sure about..until two of them exploded while I was at work. The whole house smelled like a sewage plant. Now I know to look for the dark areas, veins, etc. I had none. Now that I'm ready, I have no eggs to incubate.


----------



## KTyne (Jan 27, 2015)

So exciting!!!!!!!!!! If you have babies hatch you might have to watch out that I don't sneak in to your house at night and steal them all. LOL <_<


----------



## Tgordon600 (Jan 27, 2015)

If you do hatch them, would you sell one after it matured and grew for a few months?


----------



## kendra (Jan 28, 2015)

Don't know how quickly I will be looking to sell and shipping is definitely not a direction I want to go. I will be pretty picky with who gets one since I will not be producing more


----------



## Tgordon600 (Jan 29, 2015)

Yea. I understand. I'm the same way. I've been wanting one for a while now but haven't found a good, experienced person to buy from. I completely agree with NOT shipping them. There are too many assets that could go wrong. If you happen to know anyone that breeds in Louisiana please inform me!!! Thanks!


----------



## mmaboi21 (Jan 29, 2015)

That is too cool! Congrats!


----------



## naturalman91 (Jan 29, 2015)

Tgordon600 said:


> Yea. I understand. I'm the same way. I've been wanting one for a while now but haven't found a good, experienced person to buy from. I completely agree with NOT shipping them. There are too many assets that could go wrong. If you happen to know anyone that breeds in Louisiana please inform me!!! Thanks!



not to stir away from the thread but they're are ton's of reliable breeders right here or are sponsor's of the site like Tortoisesupply.com and i'm not sure if they're a sponsor but they're really trusted here Arizonatortoisecompound.com


----------



## kendra (Jan 31, 2015)

Wow I am no where near you, I live in Edmonton Alberta. I am sure you will find someone nearby who can offer a wealth of knowledge. I hope you find one or even a tortoise or turtle that fits your needs


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Oct 7, 2016)

@kendra what do they look like now?


----------

